# visa



## joelpb (Nov 23, 2009)

When you marry a mexican citizen does make you a mexican citizen. I fnot what do you have to do. My future wife has dual citizen ship american and mexican. Thanks


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If you are living in Mexico you still have to go thru the FM2 visa process. However I believe when married to a Mexican your FM2 period is shortened to 2 years rather than 5.

Of course you have to be living in Mexico ... not just close


----------

